# Logitech G930 leise geworden?



## Razzer98 (28. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

Gestern habe ich mir eine G910 Tastatur geholt. Für die Beleuchtung musste ich mir die Logitech Gaming Software downloaden. Leider muss ich nun feststellen das mein Headset seitdem extrem leise geworden ist. Sonst war es so Laut das wenn ich es auf den Tisch gelegt habe im neben Zimmer noch gehört habe. Aber jetzt ist es extrem Leise. Kann da jemand evtl helfen? Denn das Headset muss wieder so extrem laut so wie davor für Counter Strike.

Grüße


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

Check halt die Pegel, sonen Headset ohne die dazugehörige Softeware zu betreiben, ist sowieso Fail.
Dass du mit dem G930 sowieso den größten Crap hast, davon sag ich jetzt mal noch garnichts.


----------



## Razzer98 (29. Dezember 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Check halt die Pegel, sonen Headset ohne die dazugehörige Softeware zu betreiben, ist sowieso Fail.
> Dass du mit dem G930 sowieso den größten Crap hast, davon sag ich jetzt mal noch garnichts.



Die Pegel habe ich logischerweise schon hochgestellt.... Und deine dummen Kommentare kannst du dir sparen  Hier brauchst du nicht helfen.


----------



## AYAlf (29. Dezember 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Check halt die Pegel, sonen Headset ohne die dazugehörige Softeware zu betreiben, ist sowieso Fail.
> Dass du mit dem G930 sowieso den größten Crap hast, davon sag ich jetzt mal noch garnichts.


Mit diesem dämlichen Schwarz/Weiß denken bist du besser im StarWars Universum aufgehoben. Das nervt echt tierisch, wenn nur eine Hand voll Nerds glaubt, sie haben den Heiligen Gral im Soundbusiness entdeckt. 

@TS Liegt am Treiber bzw. GamingSoftware .. nach irgendeinem Update Treiber 8.xx waren alle Headsets von Logitech leiser. 
Nehme mal an, es geht um die vielen Kids, die damit spielen und keinen Gehörschaden davon tragen dürfen/sollen.


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

Jaja, wenn man die Wahrheit nicht verträgt... Selbst das G930 mit nem 20 Euro Superlux verglichen, da liegen Welten dazwischen, die Logitech hier hinterhereiert. Von der miesen Bauqualität sprech ich erst garnicht.
Wenn die Pegel hoch sind und es immer noch zu leise ist, dann ist es eben so.


----------



## AYAlf (30. Dezember 2017)

@JackA$$ auch wenn ich es besser wissen sollte. -> Bei Sound und Musik, da gibt es kein "Gut" oder "Schlecht". jeder empfindet das was er hört anders. Es bringt hier also absolut nichts, wenn du versucht unter allen Umständen, dein Hörempfinden jedem hier im Forum aufzudrücken. 

*Seufz* ich gebe auf... mach einfach...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Dezember 2017)

AYAlf schrieb:


> @JackA$$ auch wenn ich es besser wissen sollte. -> Bei Sound und Musik, da gibt es kein "Gut" oder "Schlecht". jeder empfindet das was er hört anders. Es bringt hier also absolut nichts, wenn du versucht unter allen Umständen, dein Hörempfinden jedem hier im Forum aufzudrücken.
> 
> *Seufz* ich gebe auf... mach einfach...



Abgesehen davon das mich sowas eigentlich nicht interessiert. Ich hatte selber G930 Kopfhörer, und danach auch die Superlux und da liegen einfach Welten zwischen. Aber ja gibt auch Menschen die keinen Plan davon haben und einfach kaufen.


----------



## Berky (30. Dezember 2017)

Mein erstes Headset PC130, meine Frisur war mir damls wichtiger, ohne schmäh.


----------



## Razzer98 (31. Dezember 2017)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Mit diesem dämlichen Schwarz/Weiß denken bist du besser im StarWars Universum aufgehoben. Das nervt echt tierisch, wenn nur eine Hand voll Nerds glaubt, sie haben den Heiligen Gral im Soundbusiness entdeckt.
> 
> @TS Liegt am Treiber bzw. GamingSoftware .. nach irgendeinem Update Treiber 8.xx waren alle Headsets von Logitech leiser.
> Nehme mal an, es geht um die vielen Kids, die damit spielen und keinen Gehörschaden davon tragen dürfen/sollen.



Danke für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich später mal die Software deinstallieren und es dann nochmal testen. Davor hatte ich ein Medusa und mir reicht das G930 völlig aus. Ich hatte bis jetzt kein besseres Headset. Bin auch kein Audiophil mir reicht es völlig aus


----------

